
Ask HN: Is there any CLI alternative to Google Calculator? - xstartup
I ask Google, &quot;BIG NUMBER&quot; in words and it responds with 10 trillion bla bla...<p>I ask it... X USD in EUR, it responds with Y EUR.<p>Is there any CLI calculator which supports full range of Google NLP calculations and even more?
======
uberman
You might check out Wolfram's API:

[https://products.wolframalpha.com/api/documentation/](https://products.wolframalpha.com/api/documentation/)

